# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL >  کد صحیح بک آپ گیری از mysql با پشتیبانی کاراکتر فارسی چیه؟

## karaib

سلام.
خواهشا یه کد php درست بدین هرچی تو وب بود یا کار نمی کرد یا مشکل داشت.

یه کد بدین که مثالی باشه. مثلا توش بگین یوزرنیم هاست رو کجا بزارم و .... و کجاشو عوض کنم ؟

به خدا سالم پیدا نکردم.
همه جارو گشتم. پس نگین برو سرچ کن و ... . شرمنده اینجوری می گم ولی حدود 3 ساعته دارم می گردم اینگار هیچکی مشکل منو نداره :گریه:  :گریه: 

ریستور کردنش هم اگه با php داشته باشن عاله اگه نه که مهم نیست.

----------


## lady64

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...A8%DB%8C%D8%B3

----------


## karaib

*lady64 عزیز شرمنده کردی . ممنون . اما ارور زیر رو میده : چیکارش کنم؟
**Parse error*:  parse error, expecting `'&'' or `T_VARIABLE' in *D:\wamp\www\site\sss.php* on line *2*

----------


## lady64

کد آقای شهرکی رو استفاده کردید ؟‌کدتون رو بزارید .

----------

